# Well...I guess I'm good to go now...?



## lindsayanne0 (Jan 19, 2011)

Just had new labs done. I was honestly suprised to see such a difference in values after just 8 weeks. I'm on 50 mcg levo right now. My doc's office called to tell me my labs look normal and to stay on that dose. I had them fax me my new labs:

TSH 1.70 (.35 - 5.09)
T3 120 (80-190)
Free T4 1.4 (.8-1.8)

My previous labs:
TSH - 6.76 H (range .35 - 5.09)
T3 - 121 (range 80-190)
T4 Free - 1.0 (range .8 - 1.8)

So I guess I just stay on this dose from now on then... They didn't tell me if I was supposed to come in again at any point. I still can't lose weight...keep gaining. Rrrr. I hope that since things have leveled out that I will start losing. Not losing as much hair lately so that's good.


----------



## runnergirl (Feb 6, 2011)

Where you hyper when first diagnosed or hypo?


----------



## lindsayanne0 (Jan 19, 2011)

I was hypo.

I had envisioned feeling REALLY great once they got my levels straightened out. I feel a little better but not super...but maybe the rest of the body just hasn't caught up yet!  I'm really hoping this means I can lose some of this weight I've gained over the past few months.


----------



## northernlite (Oct 28, 2010)

your story and number look very similar to mine. I was started on 50 mcg in November.

Three things I learned were -
1) With a TSH of 2.02 after 6 weeks on 50 mcg, I still didn't feel completely well. I had to push for an increase, at the risk of going hyper at 75 mcg we instead we split a 25 so I was taking a 50 mcg and 12.5 mcg for 62.5 mcg every day. Now I feel "really great" and this seems like the good dose for me so I just split a 125 mcg and take 1/2 a day for 62.5 mcg. My TSH is now 0.82

2) After 6 weeks at 62.5 mcg, I was again much better but still had a couple lingering symptoms. With no change in medication all the remaining symptoms were gone by 12 weeks.

3) I can lose weight now but I have to shoot for 1200 calories per day to do it! 1200 is not much!! I am 50 so if you are younger your calorie intake could be higher.

So my message is, you make the call whether or not you are "good enough" not your lab values and if you have some doubt you might want to give it another few weeks to see if you continue to improve. My doc would have stopped me at 50 mcg based on my labs if I had not been so pushy.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

lindsayanne0 said:


> Just had new labs done. I was honestly suprised to see such a difference in values after just 8 weeks. I'm on 50 mcg levo right now. My doc's office called to tell me my labs look normal and to stay on that dose. I had them fax me my new labs:
> 
> TSH 1.70 (.35 - 5.09)
> T3 120 (80-190)
> ...


It is my personal opinion that you need to get labs in 8 weeks and "insist" on the FREE T3. You will not be able to lose weight unless you are euthyroid. I do not believe you are although you have made great progress! Which is good!

But you are not there yet. T3 is Total 3 which means bound, unbound and rT3 hormone. That becomes anybody's guess as to what your FREE T3 might be which is your active hormone.

Don't be discouraged; much progress has been made. It takes time.


----------



## lindsayanne0 (Jan 19, 2011)

These responses are very helpful. I think I'm going to take the advice of waiting another 8 weeks to see how I feel. If I'm still feeling 'off' I'll have more bloodwork done...even if I have to go get it on my own.

I don't have much confidence that my doctor will change my dosage if the labs don't show it needs to be done. I've never really even been able to have a conversation with her about my symptoms without her chalking them up to something else. I think if I don't feel well 8 weeks down the road and my bloodwork is the same, I'll likely try and find an Endo that is willing to take their nose out of the labwork file. 

Thanks all!


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

lindsayanne0 said:


> These responses are very helpful. I think I'm going to take the advice of waiting another 8 weeks to see how I feel. If I'm still feeling 'off' I'll have more bloodwork done...even if I have to go get it on my own.
> 
> I don't have much confidence that my doctor will change my dosage if the labs don't show it needs to be done. I've never really even been able to have a conversation with her about my symptoms without her chalking them up to something else. I think if I don't feel well 8 weeks down the road and my bloodwork is the same, I'll likely try and find an Endo that is willing to take their nose out of the labwork file.
> 
> Thanks all!


All you need is a GP, DO or Internal Med person. Anybody who is willing to titrate your meds until you feel well. To do otherwise is unconscionable. There is absolutely no reason you should not have a full recovery here and feel great almost every single day allowing for a cold or something once in a while just like other normal folks.

Most of us feel best w/TSH @ 1.0 and the FREE T4 and FREE T3 above the mid-range of the range given by your lab which is "usually" @ the 75% mark. Everyone is different but the above is a good guideline. You will know it when you feel good.


----------



## lindsayanne0 (Jan 19, 2011)

Well, my doctor is a DO. I really like her...she is a great lady. Buuuuuuut....I do have to admit that she has never asked me about any of my symptoms regarding my thyroid. The only that she did address was when I was having some major indigestion and she put me on an OTC heartburn med.

I have to be honest and say that I don't feel HORRIBLE. I mean, I have some energy, that afternoon 'brick wall' has eased up a little bit, and not as much hair loss. But I still do have some lingering things like a dull ache in my arms and legs...not all the time but here and there....days that I'm simply tired tired tired...and you know that blueberry girl on Willy Wonka? I seriously think I'm turning in to her. I mean, I have to go out and buy a bigger size of clothes every few weeks now. You'd think I'm on a binge streak.

I really want to ask my doctor about either switching to a T3/T4 combo med or adding T3. But I don't know how to approach her with it. Everything she has done has been by my labs only. She runs TSH, FT4, and T3. I thought I would write something up and fax it to her...but don't want to come off as difficult or whiney or that I'm pretending to know more than she does. How do I approach this? I'm at my wits end. I can't sit around waiting to feel better if I've been at my current dose for 8 weeks now and still have lingering symptoms. Or is this something that is normal....to have lingering symptoms always?


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

lindsayanne0 said:


> Well, my doctor is a DO. I really like her...she is a great lady. Buuuuuuut....I do have to admit that she has never asked me about any of my symptoms regarding my thyroid. The only that she did address was when I was having some major indigestion and she put me on an OTC heartburn med.
> 
> I have to be honest and say that I don't feel HORRIBLE. I mean, I have some energy, that afternoon 'brick wall' has eased up a little bit, and not as much hair loss. But I still do have some lingering things like a dull ache in my arms and legs...not all the time but here and there....days that I'm simply tired tired tired...and you know that blueberry girl on Willy Wonka? I seriously think I'm turning in to her. I mean, I have to go out and buy a bigger size of clothes every few weeks now. You'd think I'm on a binge streak.
> 
> I really want to ask my doctor about either switching to a T3/T4 combo med or adding T3. But I don't know how to approach her with it. Everything she has done has been by my labs only. She runs TSH, FT4, and T3. I thought I would write something up and fax it to her...but don't want to come off as difficult or whiney or that I'm pretending to know more than she does. How do I approach this? I'm at my wits end. I can't sit around waiting to feel better if I've been at my current dose for 8 weeks now and still have lingering symptoms. Or is this something that is normal....to have lingering symptoms always?


It is not normal to have lingering symptoms if your thyroxine replacement is titrated as explained until such time as you feel great! (Euthyroid)

Has it been 8 weeks yet? If she won't see you for labs and titration; you best get on the big horn and find a doctor who will.

Sad, but true.


----------



## lindsayanne0 (Jan 19, 2011)

Andros said:


> It is not normal to have lingering symptoms if your thyroxine replacement is titrated as explained until such time as you feel great! (Euthyroid)
> 
> Has it been 8 weeks yet? If she won't see you for labs and titration; you best get on the big horn and find a doctor who will.
> 
> Sad, but true.


She raised my levo dose to 50 mcg in the beginning of February. In early April, she ran my labs again and told me to stay at the 50 mcg from now on. I guess I'm just scared to wait yet ANOTHER 8 weeks before doing anything... Am I being too impatient?


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

lindsayanne0 said:


> She raised my levo dose to 50 mcg in the beginning of February. In early April, she ran my labs again and told me to stay at the 50 mcg from now on. I guess I'm just scared to wait yet ANOTHER 8 weeks before doing anything... Am I being too impatient?


You may be. It takes 8 weeks for the T4 to build up in your system.

I must say though that all of us can relate. You can bet your bippy on that one.

I am sorry; it's a dang mess, isn't it? Whole life turned upside down in a snap of a finger.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

lindsayanne0 said:


> She raised my levo dose to 50 mcg in the beginning of February. In early April, she ran my labs again and told me to stay at the 50 mcg from now on. I guess I'm just scared to wait yet ANOTHER 8 weeks before doing anything... Am I being too impatient?


Yes, I believe you are. It takes 8 weeks for T4 to build up in the system.

Believe me; we all relate. I am so sorry you are having this trouble. It is not easy to see your whole life being turned upside down.

Yes indeed!

Huggles,


----------



## northernlite (Oct 28, 2010)

I know EXACTLY what you are saying about feeling so much better but not feeling completely well.

It is normal to get to the point you feel well. I think you have made tremendous improvements but I don't think you are there yet. If you have improved on T4 then you probably are converting well. My guess is you just aren't on quite enough T4. Like I said before I added 12.5 mcg to my 50 mcg and it was just what I needed to reach the euthyroid or optimal level for me. And like the veterans say on here, that optimal TSH level for me was under 1. I think you need to talk to your doctor about a trial of spliting some 25's to go with your 50. My doctor was not happy about it but she did it. Just go with the "let me try it" routine.

I would save the T3/T4 or T3 addition discussion until you have tried to optimize with T4. If you can't get so you feel well with T4 alone then that is the next step. I think that would be a hard sell with my doctor and I think many find the same and need to switch doctors to find one willing.


----------



## lindsayanne0 (Jan 19, 2011)

As always, thank you for the responses. Your point of views give me a lot to think about. I'm definitely one to shy away from speaking whats on my mind with my doctor. I need to get past that. Thanks so much!


----------

